# Can I place a down firing HSU sub on it's side?



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

I am thinking of picking up an HSU VTF-3 MK 2 to replace or possibly use along my Energy S10.3 sub. I am pretty sure it will be a huge upgrade from my 10" Energy sub. My problem is, if it is a problem at all, I have to place the HSU on its side due its height. Is the VTF-3 MK 2 a down firing sub ? If it is, is it OK to place a down firing sub on its side ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am no expert but I do know that many people have done so with no adverse effects.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I am no expert but I do know that many people have done so with no adverse effects.


Good to know. I want to be certain that there is no negative effects on sound quality before I shell out my money.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Go for it, it won't hurt a thing.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

tesseract said:


> Go for it, it won't hurt a thing.


Thanks. I sold my Jl F112 last month thinking I can do better for less money with similar offering from SVS, HSU or Epik. I bought the Energy S10.3 to tie me over and move it to later to the family room when I get a sub from those ID companies. Then this HSU VTF3 MKii deal came up. I am still unsure if I will ever get the same performance as my F112 for around $800 from those ID companies given my height restriction. That's why I started asking about placing a sub on its side because all the sub I am looking at are huge compared to the F112. I also think I under priced the F112 @ $1400 as it was sold within a day and I had offer of over 15 the same day I posted it on fleabay/audiogon and all offers were very close to my asking price. Should I pass the VTF3 all together and look for another. Suggestion ?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell us about your room, the dimensions, is it open to other rooms or sealed?


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

tesseract said:


> Tell us about your room, the dimensions, is it open to other rooms or sealed?


The room a dedicated HT room 17 x 19, carpeted. There is an opening that leads to a staircase.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I would look at the Hsu you mentioned, along with the SVS PB12-NSD, the Epik Empire, and the CHT 18.1.

Are dual subs an option, and do they have to be placed at the front of the room? That would open up the door for a couple of kits, or possibly a DIY sub.

http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=536


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

tesseract said:


> I would look at the Hsu you mentioned, along with the SVS PB12-NSD, the Epik Empire, and the CHT 18.1.
> 
> Are dual subs an option, and do they have to be placed at the front of the room? That would open up the door for a couple of kits, or possibly a DIY sub.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=536


Dual subs could be an option but only to smooth out the bass response as I don't need more output. But the F112 did go to 20 HZ in my room and did almost flat form 20 -100 Hz according to REW so I don't see else is there to smooth out. Many people commented about the REW graph of F112 and how well a 12" does compared to some 15" sub let alone 12". Luckily my room bass frequency response is quite good. In addition, the only place I could place the wall is along the front wall. I will look at the three you mentioned above but don't really want the DIY route. I always look at resell value when I buy a gear as I frequently find an excuse to change them.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

Well, I am going to pull the trigger on the Outlaw LFM-1 EX this Black Friday even though Outlaw CS told me that the sub was not designed to be placed on its side and they advise against it. I hope they are wrong about this. Hopefully if it doesn't work out in my setup, I will be able sell it without much loss if I can get one on sale.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The sub may be tuned to have the drivers and ports placed close to a boundary. I would think that placing the drivers/ports close to a wall would give the same effect. Be careful, I believe the pexiglass top is removable. It can fall out and cause damage.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

^^^Thanks. I will keep that in mind.


----------

